# Favourite Event Type?



## tinysaiph (Mar 3, 2020)

There are a number of events that occur in Pocket Camp--the gyroid collectables, the fishing tourneys, gardening, etc. Do you have one you like more than the others?

I love the gardening ones, because of the special flowers and furniture, and because I just love gardening as a whole. I love the gyroid and fishing tourneys, but the gardening one is my favourite for the reasons listed above


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 3, 2020)

i like the gardening events as well! they're easy and you get so much friend powder. gyroid collection events are annoying to me because i don't like going around the world a thousand times to find them


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 3, 2020)

As much as I love the flowers, I foeget about them often so they're probably my least favorite events. My favorite are the gyroids, I aready go and pick up fruit/items reguarly so it's much more likely I'll complete a gyroid event quicker than a gardening or fishing tourney. Plus I feel like the tourney's are pretty easy since you just have to catch a few fish when it respawns each rotation.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

I'd say fishing out of those three. I like garden a bit but the annoying goals and catch rates nope. At least fishing you finish pretty fast and you don't need to rely on help.

I really hate gyroidites, and especially with the latest moves with doing fewer items with requiring more gyroidites.. And yeah I don't fancy looking for them every x amount of hours either.


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

I like the gardening event the most since you can get help from friends and it feels good to receive and send. Plus the flowers are pretty and sometimes I want the creatures to be real (looking at you hat creatures from October) I also like the fishing ones since I like fishing in any game and see how others do.


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

i haven’t been playing for a lot of the events but i did enjoy the fishing ones lol


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 6, 2020)

I love the gardening ones but will forever hate the gyroids. Mostly because they are usually items I do not like and its too time consuming.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> I love the gardening ones but will forever hate the gyroids. Mostly because they are usually items I do not like and its too time consuming.


Same, the gyroid one takes so long. The flower one is the easiest, I could get it all done in two days with the help of online friends who are also frequent players


----------



## Jas (Mar 18, 2020)

i like the gardening ones the best!


----------



## jenikinz (Mar 18, 2020)

I like the gardening ones best, the catch rate stinks at times but in the end you can get everything if you have a good friend list and/or someone you can dump creatures back and forth with.


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 27, 2020)

I never seem to be able to finish the garden events, but I like those.
I think gyroids are my favorite because if you don't play as frequently you can still catch up pretty quick. Maybe I just need more active friends.


----------



## Cirice (Mar 28, 2020)

I love the gardening events most! I don't like going everywhere to gather gyroids or fishing, plus the gardening events let you get friend powder !


----------



## Lychew (Apr 5, 2020)

I like the gyroid collecting the best! I always get the most satisfaction out of these! I'm not the biggest fan of the gardening events because I always forget about them


----------



## aericell (Apr 5, 2020)

the gardening events are definitely my favorite, they aren't too demanding since it's just planting/harvesting flowers and collecting/sharing creatures which doesn't take too much time and doesn't have to be done as frequently either.
least favorite would be the scavenger hunts. i don't like having to visit and search every area for gyroids and also doing the quarry on time on top of that to get enough of them to craft the items


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 5, 2020)

I definitely prefer gardening.  There's less grinding involved, and since my friends are all pretty good at sharing I'm usually done a few days before the event ends.  All in all it's the most relaxing out of the traditional three events.


----------



## Emolga59 (Apr 5, 2020)

Definitely the gardening events. They're so easy and most of the time there's no grind necessary!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 27, 2020)

gardening event!


----------



## daisyy (May 27, 2020)

i love gardening events. but god have they irritated me sometimes when they brought out the fools in my friends list (giving me junk insects -_-)


----------



## Mairmalade (May 27, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i love gardening events. but god have they irritated me sometimes when they brought out the fools in my friends list (giving me junk insects -_-)



Oh my gosh can I ever relate. Need 10 of one bug, get 10 of a bug I don't need. 

My favorite events are the fishing ones. Gyroids have me location hopping 24/7 and I'm not able to check my phone often enough to get all of them. The fishing tourney I can check once every few hours and can head straight to the specific location. Great rates too. Even without buying the upgrade I find myself reeling in two often. 

Nothing beats the gardening items though!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2020)

Definitely the gardening events.  They're so chill and laidback since I only have to plant flowers every couple hours, and my friends send me plenty of bugs.


----------



## OllieOllie (Jun 7, 2020)

You got mail! said:


> I like the gardening event the most since you can get help from friends and it feels good to receive and send. Plus the flowers are pretty and sometimes I want the creatures to be real (looking at you hat creatures from October) I also like the fishing ones since I like fishing in any game and see how others do.


 Me too)))


----------



## Greninja (Jun 11, 2020)

Before I create a new thread can anyone share gold ringwing butterflies with me before the event ends? I really need help


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2020)

I love the gardening events. You get friend powder, you can take your time, you can exchange your flowers, and keep exclusive seeds at the end !


----------



## Belle T (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm also partial to the garden events.  Largely because they don't really require me to actually DO anything most of the time.  Like, I plant flowers and leave it for someone else to water, come back a few hours later to catch the thing, re-plant, etc.  Doesn't really impact my flow of play or take too much time.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jul 5, 2020)

My LEAST favorite is the gyroid event. 
The spawn rate is such poo, It's hard to complete the quests reliabily. 

But i LOVE the fishing events and garden events. They're really sweet and relaxing tbh.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 6, 2020)

The gardening events are simple and don't take up much of my time but i actually prefer the gyroid events when I'm bored haha


----------



## Snxwypelt (Jul 6, 2020)

tinysaiph said:


> There are a number of events that occur in Pocket Camp--the gyroid collectables, the fishing tourneys, gardening, etc. Do you have one you like more than the others?
> 
> I love the gardening ones, because of the special flowers and furniture, and because I just love gardening as a whole. I love the gyroid and fishing tourneys, but the gardening one is my favourite for the reasons listed above


I’m extremely late on this but my favorite definitely has to be the gardening ones!! My least favorite is probably the gyroids, with the same reason as a lot of people above me, it’s too time consuming!! And you never know when it’ll respawn again


----------



## Belle T (Jul 6, 2020)

I actually don't mind the Gyroid events too much because if there's nothing I'm really interested in crafting those gyroids go for a decent amount of bells.

They are a pain to collect, though.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 8, 2020)

The gardening events will always be my favorite! Though I'm finding it much harder to find people to water/share creatures lately!


----------



## niconii (Jul 10, 2020)

I like the gardening ones the best because it’s the easiest one to accomplish! I really like the fishing tourneys too problem is that I don’t really check PC that often so I usually end up only getting up to bronze/silver trophy.


----------



## Belle T (Jul 10, 2020)

Since one of these events is going on now, I think I actually like the events that are short (like only a couple of days or so) and are easy to do.  Like, catch x number of event-specific bugs.  It's one of the few events that feels like it simultaneously asks you to actually engage with the game while also giving you the freedom to do it at more or less your own leisure.  And since the event specific item tends to have high spawn rates, they're not hard to catch even if you wait until the last minute to finally start doing it.

It's still mindless and repetitive, but it's a bit better than say, "plant x number of flowers and then leave and do it again" or "fish for two minutes every two hours or so."  But they're also not as tediously demanding as "Collect 5 million objects scattered across the ground."


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Aug 9, 2020)

I love the fishing events, and the garden events. 

The gyroid hunts are my least favorite of the event, mostly because load times between areas was a pain on my old phone (Not so bad now, but still a pain)


----------

